# Any tips for filming a stock car race?



## DoctorDino (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't have any experience filming cars, and now I'm going to KC Missouri next Wednesday to film a stock car race. Does anyone have any advice or experience in this sort of thing? It will just be me and my boss filming. 

Should be interesting...


----------



## SCraig (Jul 7, 2015)

Same principles as here: NHRA Drag Race Advice Photography Forum


----------



## table1349 (Jul 7, 2015)

How To Film Great Sports Stock Footage - Steve s Digicams


----------

